# Inappropriate personal questions you’ve been asked?



## Ronni (Feb 16, 2021)

“When’s your baby due?”  ... 4 weeks postpartum with #5 — abdominal muscles are all but destroyed at that point! 

“You’re not gonna have more kids are you?"  I had 3.......ultimately stopped at 5

“How much money do you make?” None of your damn business.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 16, 2021)

I endured the "are you going to have children?", and "are you going to have another baby?", which I put a stop to, by replying "I wish people would mind their own business and stop pressuring me!"


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 16, 2021)

Oh boy, the list is endless.

"How did you lose your legs?" I didn't lose them, I know exactly where they went, in the hospital incinerator but answers vary from crocodile to shark or meatgrinder.

"Can you have sex?" I have 3 children, work it out for yourself

"Can you have sex with a girl in a wheelchair?" No there's not enough room and the wheelchair would probably break under the weight.

"Can you ride a bike?" No I can't, you need legs for that.

Most stupid question of all time "Do you get a discount when you have a pedicure?"


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 16, 2021)

Anything of a  personal nature from a stranger is inappropriate as far as I am concerned.


----------



## jujube (Feb 16, 2021)

Anyone who's ever done On Line Dating can give you many examples of inappropriate personal questions they've received...…  We'll leave it at that.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 16, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Anything of a  personal nature from a stranger is inappropriate as far as I am concerned.


I agree, but some people just don't have any common sense


----------



## Pepper (Feb 16, 2021)

"How much do you weigh?"

Can't think of any young female who wants to hear that.  My husband once made the mistake of asking.  I didn't tell him, so he tricked me.  The next time we went to a playground with our son my husband & I went on the seesaw and he kept re-balancing himself until we were equally distributed, like on a scale, so he cleverly told me how much I weighed.

A husband who can't mind his own business!


----------



## Jeni (Feb 16, 2021)

The items i always found totally out of bounds and there seems to be a ton of people who do this ..........
are people who ask questions like "how much did that set you back"  
"what did you pay for this or that"    and then go on to tell you........ if only you would have consulted them they know a guy they could have gotten you a better deal etc. 
Had a brother in law who did this constantly ...
he knew no one to get a deal he just was a bitter person..... jealous that others could afford items he could not.

Another example is i have had about a dozen or so people grab my hand to look over my wedding set and offer to buy it.........
even had a guy tell me if i divorce or something give him a call so he can buy the ring gave me a business card in FRONT of my husband..........


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 16, 2021)

How's your sex life?,, from new neighbor .  

Later always wondered if she was a  window peeper.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I endured the "are you going to have children?", and "are you going to have another baby?", which I put a stop to, by replying "I wish people would mind their own business and stop pressuring me!"


I had the same question all the time..followed by an accusing ...OMG you're not going to let her ( my daughter)  be an only child are you ?... This was after I lost my only son at birth


----------



## Pinky (Feb 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I had the same question all the time..followed by an accusing ...OMG you're not going to let her ( my daughter)  be an only child are you ?... This was after I lost my only son at birth


@hollydolly .. I know how you must have felt, as I lost a baby early on. Losing your son at birth would have been devastating. People need to learn to keep their mouths shut sometimes.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 16, 2021)

My God, why ever did you marry him?


----------



## Pepper (Feb 16, 2021)

"Why don't you have a Christmas tree?  Don't you know you're cheating your child?  It's a form of child abuse!"


----------



## timoc (Feb 16, 2021)

Her. 
"Can we have popcorn and ice cream when we have sex tonight?"

Him.
"Yeh, but can we finish the sex first?"


----------



## Devi (Feb 16, 2021)

Is your husband circumcised?

Geez.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 16, 2021)

Nobody asks personal questions in the USA because, the stereotype seems to be that we are all packing heat.   

Tony


----------



## bowmore (Feb 16, 2021)

On a grief recovery site, there was a section called "Stupid Things People Say". It was pages long!  The proper thing to say is, "I am sorry your loss", then shut up, because the next thing you say will be stupid.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 16, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Nobody asks personal questions in the USA because, the stereotype seems to be that we are all packing heat.
> 
> Tony


Are you carrying a gun or are you just glad to see me?


----------



## 911 (Feb 16, 2021)

Here are a few 'mild' questions and answers.

Question: "Are you a real cop or a rent-a-cop?"
Answer: "Were you born stupid or do you take pills?" 

Question: "How many people have you killed?"
Answer: "Do you mean counting you?" 

Question: "Do cops have quotas for making traffic arrests?"
Answer: "Not really. It all depends on what mood we are in." (Ask a stupid question, you get a stupid answer.) 

Question: "Do cops really hang out at the donut shops?"
Answer: "Only the fat ones."


----------



## Oris Borloff (Feb 16, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Are you carrying a gun or are you just glad to see me?


Can't the answer be...both?

"How much do you weigh?"
The last time I remember someone asking me that,  I wasn't very happy about it. It was a nurse and I was in the ER.  It was the first of two "uh...oh" moments I had that day.  She was asking me so they'd know how many flight nurses they could send with me on a helicopter transport.  I wasn't too happy about it because I knew that would be quite expensive, my estimate was based on old info, I was low by a factor of 10..


----------



## Pecos (Feb 16, 2021)

When I read the title of this thread, I thought "of course I have an input."

But after reading some of what has already been posted, I realized that I simply cannot compete with some of the unbelievably stupid questions that have been posted.

LOL, I surrender the field!


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 16, 2021)

On a medical history questionnaire for a primary care dr just this past year:
Are you or have you been sexually active?
possible responses: Yes. Yes but not now. Never.

I declined to answer, & it was never mentioned.
I could understand if it was a Gyn dr,  but not otherwise.


----------



## debodun (Feb 16, 2021)

Job interview - What's your religion?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2021)

debodun said:


> Job interview - What's your religion?


I think I've been asked that question at _every_ interview... I always leave it blank


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 16, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Are you carrying a gun or are you just glad to see me?


Always glad to see you!      

Tony


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 16, 2021)

debodun said:


> Job interview - What's your religion?


*That's illegal to ask in US.*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 16, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *That's illegal to ask in US.*


Yes, and has been for a very long time, unless one is applying for a job in a church or religious organization.


----------



## win231 (Feb 16, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *That's illegal to ask in US.*


Yes, it is but they often find a way to get around it.  Like asking how old you are.  I've had some employers ask & if you don't tell them, they just don't hire you.  They don't have to admit why.  Or sometimes they'll have you fill out the W2 which asks for your birth date before offering you a job.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 16, 2021)

debodun said:


> Job interview - What's your religion?





hollydolly said:


> I think I've been asked that question at _every_ interview... I always leave it blank


Not _these days_, surely. At least in the US an employer can't ask about your religion.

I felt it was inappropriate for my back surgeon to ask me if I was sexually active. My expression must have spoken volumes because he rephrased the question: Would you characterize yourself as physically active?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Not _these days_, surely. At least in the US an employer can't ask about your religion.


yes I'm afraid so  ... still!!...and although by law they're not permitted to ask your age either ..they _are_ permitted to ask when you left school or college..so they get to know it anyway...


----------



## debodun (Feb 16, 2021)

This happened in the early 1970s. When did it become illegal?


----------



## Ruby Rose (Feb 16, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I endured the "are you going to have children?", and "are you going to have another baby?", which I put a stop to, by replying "I wish people would mind their own business and stop pressuring me!"


I was asked why I was having another child at 'my age'...I should know better, etc. I call my son 'my Alberta surprise' and what a wonderful surprise it was too. No regrets!


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yes I'm afraid so  ... still!!...and although by law they're not permitted to ask your age either ..they _are_ permitted to ask when you left school or college..so they get to know it anyway...


It's one thing to know but it's illegal here for any applicant to be denied employment based on discrimination of age, religion, race, etc. If the applicant files a complaint, the employer is investigated. If the investigation leads to a charge of discrimination, the employer faces losing their license and publicity. I suppose discrimination still happens because some people don't know they have a right to complain.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 16, 2021)

Pecos said:


> When I read the title of this thread, I thought "of course I have an input."
> 
> But after reading some of what has already been posted, I realized that I simply cannot compete with some of the unbelievably stupid questions that have been posted.
> 
> LOL, I surrender the field!


My feelings exactly, @Pecos.  My life is mostly an open book anyway, so I don't mind questions that others might find too personal. 

It's ok with me if someone asks what I paid for something. (If they asked where I bought it they could figure out what I paid in two seconds on the internet.) Even home prices are public knowledge, so no secrets there.  

I grew up in an immediate and extended family that employed plenty of truth-shading and secrets. It was so frustrating to know something was wrong but not being able to figure out what it was. That might explain why I went in the opposite direction. Almost nothing in my life is held secret.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 16, 2021)

debodun said:


> This happened in the early 1970s. When did it become illegal?


Federal law ratified in 1964 but some states lagged behind for a while.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Feb 16, 2021)

debodun said:


> Job interview - What's your religion?


I was always asked...'You aren't planning on getting pregnant are you'? I can't remember how I answered this but I remember that I have always been 'mouthy' and I always got the job because I was qualified for it. I agree there were many unnecessary personal questions asked.


----------



## Llynn (Feb 16, 2021)

Wow, you have really blue eyes. Can you see OK with those?


----------



## 1955er (Feb 16, 2021)

Geezerette said:


> On a medical history questionnaire for a primary care dr just this past year:
> Are you or have you been sexually active?
> possible responses: Yes. Yes but not now. Never.
> 
> ...


Years ago when I was a supervisor, our application asked for the date of your last period.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 16, 2021)

Not a question but still something inappropriate that someone said to me.

"If you didn't smoke you'd still have your legs."

My legs were amputated when I was three. I definitely hadn't started smoking then.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 16, 2021)

debodun said:


> Job interview - What's your religion?


Answer:

I am a Jewish Buddhist Catholic who believes in Dog.  If that doesn't stump them, then you probably got the job.   

Tony


----------



## StarSong (Feb 16, 2021)

debodun said:


> This happened in the early 1970s. When did it become illegal?


As part of Title VII of the Civil Rights act of 1964 and reaffirmed through court cases.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 16, 2021)

As a man who often rides motorcycles and an old sports car when out and about, I don't get too many questions, let alone inappropriate ones. There are two, however, which immediately come to mind that some folks may find questionable. 

One was in the parking lot of the supermarket when I was putting groceries in the trunk.  This (really good looking senior) woman came walking up and said "I like your car."  After some brief discussion about the merits of such a vehicle, she asked, "How old are you?"  I politely said, "Older than you", complimented her and then politely steered the conversation to an end point.  I have to admit that the attention I received put a little bounce in my walk that day.  Thank you, dear lady, if you're reading this. 

The other was when my SIL and I pulled up at a popular sandwich place on our motorcycles.  Although not noisy, some senior lady seemed to take umbrage with our being there, looked at me and asked in a loud voice, "Are you in your second childhood now?"  My reply was probably as off-the-wall as her question when I responded, "Lady, please, I am still trying to get out of my first."  People laughed.  She didn't.  The lunch tasted especially good that noon. 

As a general rule, I am not bothered by most questions but take care never to ask any that might make others uncomfortable in social or casual situations.  That rule generally doesn't apply in business situations, expect where prohibited by law or good sense.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 16, 2021)

I was on the receiving end of lots of baby ones... 99% came by way of people who weren't close to me (acquaintances/neighbours), and all women.

"_Pregnant again, Marg_, _how many is that now, 8, 10, a dozen_"?
"_Look at you, what a baby-making machine you are_".
"_How old are your other ones again"?
"What are you going to name this one"?
"Haven't you had your fill of washing diapers yet"?
"Your husband is going to have to get a second job".
"You're going to be pushing a baby buggy forever".
"Are you going to bottle or breastfeed"?
"Looks like you're carrying twins or triplets"._

I've learned that having any number of children today is somewhat of a sore spot for many, but it seems the instant people find out that you're exceeding the standard one or two children, that's when the cheap-shots start. I don't remember it being like that when I was growing up.

I also learned that a number of the cheap-shots I was subjected to were tied to jealousy... women who couldn't get pregnant, and rather than offer their help in the way of occasional babysitting or whatever else a decent person typically would or could offer, they chose to instead, make light of my pregnancies.

I've also endured cheap-shots related to other life related things outside of having children, and typically, those off-colour remarks are the result of jealously, envy, sometimes both, or brought on by plain and pure spite, sort of like... if I can think it, I can say it.

It's too bad some people have a hard time reeling-in their mouths.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 16, 2021)

Seems to me I read in a number of places that the average family size was the parents and 2 1/2 kids.  I always wondered what a half kid looked like and how it functions.  I suppose a number of divorces today are necessary to make room for the other half of that poor kid. 

Tony


----------



## Liberty (Feb 16, 2021)

How about getting ask "where did you get all your money"?  

Reply..."we worked for it".


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 16, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Seems to me I read in a number of places that the average family size was the parents and 2 1/2 kids.  I always wondered what a half kid looked like and how it functions.  I suppose a number of divorces today are necessary to make room for the other half of that poor kid.
> 
> Tony


I never did understand the "half" thing.

I'm gathering the "half" thing was the new baby in the bassinette.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 16, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Nobody asks personal questions in the USA because, the stereotype seems to be that we are all packing heat.
> 
> Tony


ROFLMAO!

And let's not forget about "canned heat". 

I best leave it at that.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 16, 2021)

A perfect stranger asked me in a supermarket if I got my jacket in Macys and how much I paid for it.
How much money do you keep in you checking account?
I'm sure there were more.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 16, 2021)

Am I a good witch or bad witch?


----------



## Ronni (Feb 16, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> A perfect stranger asked me in a supermarket if I got my jacket in Macys and how much I paid for it.
> How much money do you keep in you checking account?
> I'm sure there were more.


I've been approached by a stranger who said they loved my hair and asked who my hairdresser was, but that was something I was flattered by so it didn't bother me.  In fact, I've done the same!  Asking the price?  uh....that would be pushing it.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Feb 16, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I was on the receiving end of lots of baby ones... 99% came by way of people who weren't close to me (acquaintances/neighbours), and all women.
> 
> "_Pregnant again, Marg_, _how many is that now, 8, 10, a dozen_"?
> "_Look at you, what a baby-making machine you are_".
> ...


You know Marg you write so well always...have you ever written a book? I so enjoy everything you write.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 16, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> A perfect stranger asked me in a supermarket if I got my jacket in Macys and how much I paid for it.
> How much money do you keep in you checking account?
> I'm sure there were more.


i can see there is a fine line is asking about how much an item was like your example ... i still see no need to ask someone maybe where did you get that nice jacket and they could look it up ....asking what people paid seems rude to me. 

in my example it was more of cars/ electronics etc like it was starting a starting to barter  process........ mostly designed to say you paid too much and show off their superior negotiation skills.... more of a put down or something...... 
people simply seem to have no boundaries.....


----------



## Chet (Feb 16, 2021)

My health care system used to call with a recorded message asking personal questions about my health as a senior. I forget the exact wording but the intent was to see if I peed in my pants. Click!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 16, 2021)

Ruby Rose said:


> You know Marg you write so well always...have you ever written a book? I so enjoy everything you write.


Wow!

You just made my day, Ruby!

I've always been really hard on myself for feeling bad that I can't write well, even though I try so hard, so getting a boost from yourself who writes and writes oh so very well, has me sitting on cloud-9 right now!

Thank you so kindly for your warm words. 

As for wanting to write, for as long as I can remember I have had a dream to write children's books. Was a dream of mine long before I became a mother. I believe having a helping-hand in the care and upbringing of baby siblings set in motion my dream, because aside from the associated baby-care that surrounds little ones, I got to experience them play, have fun, witness their firsts (walking, talking, etc), and so always felt I could write to the point where children (and mothers alike) could easily associate with their own upbringings and childhood through my books and writing.

Problem is, I've always lacked confidence in myself.


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 16, 2021)

I always dislike it when someone asks me how much I paid for something, regardless of what it is.


----------



## grahamg (Feb 16, 2021)

Gardenlover said:


> I always dislike it when someone asks me how much I paid for something, regardless of what it is.


I know what you mean, though it can be prefixed with an enquiry as to "whether you mind my asking,....?", making things a little better I feel sometimes.

In farming circles asking someone how many cattle they own is seen as similar to asking someone how much they have in their bank account, and frowned upon generally too.


----------



## 1955er (Feb 16, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Wow!
> 
> You just made my day, Ruby!
> 
> ...


As Steven Wright said, if the child can read, all books are childrens' books.


----------



## 911 (Feb 16, 2021)

For those of you that watched the video of the shooting in NE Pennsylvania, there is a part where the man is shot 3 or 4 times and manages to get back to his home (outside) and his neighbor walks over to him and asks, “Are you OK?” I about spit out my coffee when I heard that.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 16, 2021)

1955er said:


> As Steven Wright said, if the child can read, all books are childrens' books.


That's a great way of looking at it.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 16, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> A perfect stranger asked me in a supermarket if I got my jacket in Macys and how much I paid for it.
> How much money do you keep in you checking account?
> I'm sure there were more.


That guy was tripping out...probably on something...lol.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Feb 16, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Wow!
> 
> You just made my day, Ruby!
> 
> ...


I just got goosebumps reading the above...the perfect book...you have the emotion and the love needed to do this. Just imagine the new mothers reading your book.


----------



## jerry old (Feb 16, 2021)

What's wrong with you?


----------



## Patch (Feb 16, 2021)

We were both 19 when we married, going on 55 years ago.  More than once...

"How long has she been pregnant?"
"When's the baby due?"
"She doesn't show.  Are you sure she's pregnant?"

It took us 6 years before our first child entered this world.  If everyone thought we got married because my bride was pregnant, it was the longest gestation known to the human species!!


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 16, 2021)

The question always asked when somebody found out I was in Vietnam: "Did you kill anybody?".

What does one answer to that except silence?

Tony


----------



## Keesha (Feb 16, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I was on the receiving end of lots of baby ones... 99% came by way of people who weren't close to me (acquaintances/neighbours), and all women.
> 
> "_Pregnant again, Marg_, _how many is that now, 8, 10, a dozen_"?
> "_Look at you, what a baby-making machine you are_".
> ...


Wow! People never really surprise me but I would have assumed that a family’s size is none of anyone’s business and any such comments are plain rude and hurtful. Although I’ve never been a human mom, I definitely understand it’s the most important job on earth. Babies raised with parents who actually wanted them and love them, change the world for the best. Those kids learn about love / respect and that their lives matter which they pass on to their children. It’s a tough job and admirable job that should be not only admired but appreciated because those kids turn into decent people who in turn have learned to treat others with kindness since that’s what they learned. One day you might be working with them, befriending them or marrying them. ( not you Marg, but other people in the world ). 

I personally have the upmost respect for good mothers who want and love their children.
You did good Marg. You don’t need me to tell you that but I thought I would.

People can certainly be unexpectedly cruel at times but that  is one aspect of humanity. Luckily the love shared overshadows these needless comments.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 16, 2021)

When I was growing up, if a family had a lot of kids, it was assumed the family was Catholic.  Usually people were right, considering that "Vatican Roulette" was the order of the day.

Tony


----------



## Leonie (Feb 16, 2021)

I was once asked how long I had been married (five years) and if I was childless by choice.  I made some sort of non-committal reply hoping he would just back off, but it didn't deter him.  He went on (at great length) to explain that if there was a medical reason for my not immediately producing offspring that was okay, but if not, well I was actually living in sin.


----------



## Dana (Feb 16, 2021)

I don't think I've had more than a few silly questions. Could be because I sense what's coming and adopt my famous frozen stare and the words probably freeze on the tongue of the person. Anyway, if the occasion arises, I just say that's private, or ask the person to give me three reasons why they want to know


----------



## Keesha (Feb 16, 2021)

Leonie said:


> I was once asked how long I had been married (five years) and if I was childless by choice.  I made some sort of non-committal reply hoping he would just back off, but it didn't deter him.  He went on (at great length) to explain that if there was a medical reason for my not immediately producing offspring that was okay, but if not, well I was actually living in sin.


I can relate. According to others, all females have a duty to produce children. If not, they  are not doing their God given duty to humanity. 
It’s shocking how many people make it their business to let you know this.

 I’ve had family members lecture me about it as well as good friends. What I wonder is how this is any of their business. Who goes around lecturing people about their righteous duty in life regarding child rearing? These types of confrontations can be , not only uncomfortable, but painful to be a part of. At times I wondered if my ears were deceiving me.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 16, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I can relate. According to others, all females have a duty to produce children. If not, they  are not doing their God given duty to humanity.
> It’s shocking how many people make it their business to let you know this.
> 
> I’ve had family members lecture me about it as well as good friends. What I wonder is how this is any of their business. Who goes around lecturing people about their righteous duty in life regarding child rearing? These types of confrontations can be , not only uncomfortable, but painful to be a part of. At times I wondered if my ears were deceiving me.


My wife said she used to get that song and dance years ago at work, but that in more recent years it has become more acceptable to not have kids.  As with fashions, who decides that such things become "more acceptable" at one time than another and why would anybody pay attention those people anyway?

Tony


----------



## Keesha (Feb 16, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> My wife said she used to get that song and dance years ago at work, but that in more recent years it has become more acceptable to not have kids.  As with fashions, who decides that such things become "more acceptable" at one time than another and why would anybody pay attention those people anyway?
> 
> Tony


Thank you!


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 16, 2021)

I am with Pecos, can't come close to any in this one.


----------



## old medic (Feb 16, 2021)

Is that a rolled up sock in your jeans?


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 16, 2021)

*I had no idea we weren't allowed to ask people personal questions like at all. People ask me stuff and expect an answer. I ask and I get called nosy. It's BS if you ask me. If you don't wanna participate in conversation with someone then don't be asking me about my business.

And just as a side note...how the hell is a person supposed to get to know someone and make friends if they can't ask personal questions?*


----------



## Ruby Rose (Feb 16, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I can relate. According to others, all females have a duty to produce children. If not, they  are not doing their God given duty to humanity.
> It’s shocking how many people make it their business to let you know this.
> 
> I’ve had family members lecture me about it as well as good friends. What I wonder is how this is any of their business. Who goes around lecturing people about their righteous duty in life regarding child rearing? These types of confrontations can be , not only uncomfortable, but painful to be a part of. At times I wondered if my ears were deceiving me.


There is a name for people who insist on lecturing others on this topic but it escapes me at this time. I agree with you 100%...it is none of their business. It is one thing to have an opinion but it is another to condemn someone.


----------



## Dana (Feb 16, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I can relate. According to others, all females have a duty to produce children. If not, they  are not doing their God given duty to humanity.
> It’s shocking how many people make it their business to let you know this.
> 
> I’ve had family members lecture me about it as well as good friends. What I wonder is how this is any of their business. Who goes around lecturing people about their righteous duty in life regarding child rearing? These types of confrontations can be , not only uncomfortable, but painful to be a part of. At times I wondered if my ears were deceiving me.


_You shouldn't have to take this kind of rubbish...tell them to go fly a kite! There are other amazing things to do than over populating the world!_


----------



## Keesha (Feb 16, 2021)

Dana said:


> _You shouldn't have to take this kind of rubbish...tell them to go fly a kite! There are other amazing things to do than over populating the world!_


When it was family members I had a hard time telling them to go fly a kite. They made it seem like it was my duty to supply offspring. With one family member in particular, it stuck with me and haunted me for years. In fact I even began to feel guilty about it. In hindsight I now realize it was selfish on their part to push their own agenda on me; especially something so personal.  We are all allowed to create our life to suite us personally. The moment we start living our life for others, is the end of our freedom, liberty and self esteem.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 16, 2021)

Keesha said:


> When it was family members I had a hard time telling them to go fly a kite. They made it seem like it was my duty to supply offspring. With one family member in particular, it stuck with me and haunted me for years. In fact I even began to feel guilty about it. In hindsight I now realize it was selfish on their part to push their own agenda on me; especially something so personal.  We are all allowed to create our life to suite us personally. The moment we start living our life for others, is the end of our freedom, liberty and self esteem.


An issue with family that I have learned is that when growing up in a family, we all had some sort of role in that family.  Even though we left home and went out on our own, and function as normal rational adults most of the time, when we go back to any family situation, we tend to be put back in those original roles either by family members or by ourselves.  It never turns out well.

Tony


----------



## Keesha (Feb 16, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> An issue with family that I have learned is that when growing up in a family, we all had some sort of role in that family.  Even though we left home and went out on our own, and function as normal rational adults most of the time, when we go back to any family situation, we tend to be put back in those original roles either by family members or by ourselves.  It never turns out well.
> 
> Tony


Very good points tbeltrans, especially we tend to be put back in those original roles either by family members or by ourselves. It never turns out well.

Somehow I missed your basic message in this but you’re right. Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## Fyrefox (Feb 16, 2021)

As someone childless not by choice, the inappropriate personal question I always hated was, "When are you going to have children?," later to become, "How many children do you have?"  The assumption that anyone can have children who wants them does not apply to 18% of the population.  Years later, the same type question has been posed to me as, "How many grandchildren do you have?"  Personal and intrusive assumptions should not be made as they can be potentially hurtful.  We are not all dealt the same cards in life, and a wound is never so old that it can't be reopened...


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I had the same question all the time..followed by an accusing ...OMG you're not going to let her ( my daughter)  be an only child are you ?... This was after I lost my only son at birth


@hollydolly what a traumatic event for your family
There are no words are there....


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 16, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> I agree, but some people just don't have any common sense


@Glowworm exactly right and my husband and I always say 'common sense' is the last great super power


----------



## win231 (Feb 16, 2021)

At one place I worked, a married couple did the payroll, so they knew what everyone was paid.  Their favorite question to me whenever I bought anything - even a new pair of sneakers - was _"How much you pay for dat?"_  (They were Philippine).  I loved chatting with them & their questions never annoyed me; I liked their accents & I had lots of fun entertaining them with my fake stories of wealth; it was fun seeing how excited they'd get.  


Murrmurr said:


> Not _these days_, surely. At least in the US an employer can't ask about your religion.
> 
> I felt it was inappropriate for my back surgeon to ask me if I was sexually active. My expression must have spoken volumes because he rephrased the question: Would you characterize yourself as physically active?


Well, maybe he wanted to find out if you were causing your back problems with too much....activity.
Did he ask for phone numbers, too?


----------



## win231 (Feb 16, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> The question always asked when somebody found out I was in Vietnam: "Did you kill anybody?".
> 
> What does one answer to that except silence?
> 
> Tony


How about "Yes, I did kill people, but they were all nosy."


----------



## win231 (Feb 16, 2021)

Dana said:


> _You shouldn't have to take this kind of rubbish...tell them to go fly a kite! There are other amazing things to do than over populating the world!_


When I was married, I tried to fly a kite, but I didn't know why it wouldn't fly; it didn't have that tail on the end.
My wife came outside & said, "You need a piece of tail."
I said, "Make up your mind, woman.  Last night you told me to go fly a kite."


----------



## officerripley (Feb 16, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> The question always asked when somebody found out I was in Vietnam: "Did you kill anybody?".
> 
> What does one answer to that except silence?
> 
> Tony


Maybe, "Did _you_?"


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 16, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Wow!
> 
> You just made my day, Ruby!
> 
> ...





Aunt Marg said:


> Wow!
> 
> You just made my day, Ruby!
> 
> ...


@Aunt Marg I am one of many forum members who thoroughly enjoys reading all your posts
So think on it....write down all your thoughts and collate them
I reckon you'll be pleasantly surprised


----------



## officerripley (Feb 16, 2021)

Leonie said:


> I was once asked how long I had been married (five years) and if I was childless by choice.  I made some sort of non-committal reply hoping he would just back off, but it didn't deter him.  He went on (at great length) to explain that if there was a medical reason for my not immediately producing offspring that was okay, but if not, well I was actually living in sin.


I happen to be childless by choice and I swear the next time somebody says, "Wow, you CHOSE not to have kids?! So you hate kids, huh?", I'm gonna reply, "No, not all kids; probably just yours."


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 16, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> @Aunt Marg I am one of many forum members who thoroughly enjoys reading all your posts
> So think on it....write down all your thoughts and collate them
> I reckon you'll be pleasantly surprised


Awww... thank you so much for your ever so kind words, Peram, and your support! 

Have to say that you and Ruby, have definitely inspired me to think differently now.


----------



## officerripley (Feb 16, 2021)

Asked me many times by my sister when we were growing up: "Who the HELL cares what you think?!"


----------



## win231 (Feb 16, 2021)

officerripley said:


> I happen to be childless by choice and I swear the next time somebody says, "Wow, you CHOSE not to have kids?! So you hate kids, huh?", I'm gonna reply, "No, not all kids; probably just yours."


Or......"I didn't want kids because I was afraid they'd be like you."


----------



## Dana (Feb 16, 2021)

Keesha said:


> When it was family members I had a hard time telling them to go fly a kite. They made it seem like it was my duty to supply offspring. With one family member in particular, it stuck with me and haunted me for years. In fact I even began to feel guilty about it. In hindsight I now realize it was selfish on their part to push their own agenda on me; especially something so personal.  We are all allowed to create our life to suite us personally. The moment we start living our life for others, is the end of our freedom, liberty and self esteem.


_Absolutely, if we strive to live our lives according to what others dictate, we are always going to be unfulfilled.._


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Feb 16, 2021)

When on a date the first question women often ask is "how much money do you make?"
When they learn they made more money than I did they would immediately lose all interest in me.


As a Hispanic who is college educated, I often went to business or suburban locations to seek work or to visit friends.  I've been stopped by security guards or  cops who demanded to know why I am in that part of town when I belonged in the ghetto. On several occasions security guards or cops would demand to inspect my carry bag but they would not do this to any white person entering a building or business.  

On many occasions whenever I used a credit card to pay for groceries or anything else the cashier would demand ID to prove that the card was mine.  Again, the cashiers would not make any such demands of white customers.  Now with security cameras around where all proceedings are recorded you don't see this quite as much as in the past.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Feb 16, 2021)

I forgot to include above a couple of other incidents in which someone demanded that I present a green card to prove I (a Hispanic) was qualified as a citizen or resident to work at a certain job despite speaking perfect English and presenting a superb resume'.  On another occasion I applied either for a state ID or driving license, presented my birth certificate which was written in Spanish since I was born in Puerto Rico, and had to prove that we Puerto Ricans are American citizens in order to get that ID.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 16, 2021)

officerripley said:


> I happen to be childless by choice and I swear the next time somebody says, "Wow, you CHOSE not to have kids?! So you hate kids, huh?", I'm gonna reply, "No, not all kids; probably just yours."


Or... not that anyone should ever feel obligated to answer some self-serving individuals pointed questioning, but how about, I chose not to have children, because I chose to exercise my individuality.

Or... I chose not to have children, because I wanted to approach life as a leader, not a follower. In other words, I didn't want to be like all the rest.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 16, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Wow! People never really surprise me but I would have assumed that a family’s size is none of anyone’s business and any such comments are plain rude and hurtful. Although I’ve never been a human mom, I definitely understand it’s the most important job on earth. Babies raised with parents who actually wanted them and love them, change the world for the best. Those kids learn about love / respect and that their lives matter which they pass on to their children. It’s a tough job and admirable job that should be not only admired but appreciated because those kids turn into decent people who in turn have learned to treat others with kindness since that’s what they learned. One day you might be working with them, befriending them or marrying them. ( not you Marg, but other people in the world ).
> 
> I personally have the upmost respect for good mothers who want and love their children.
> You did good Marg. You don’t need me to tell you that but I thought I would.
> ...


I appreciate your words more than you'll ever know, Keesha.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 17, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> *I had no idea we weren't allowed to ask people personal questions like at all. People ask me stuff and expect an answer. I ask and I get called nosy. It's BS if you ask me. If you don't wanna participate in conversation with someone then don't be asking me about my business.
> 
> And just as a side note...how the hell is a person supposed to get to know someone and make friends if they can't ask personal question*


So you mean that it's quite OK to approach a total stranger and ask them personal questions like how much do they earn or as in my case by someone I'd never seen before can you have sex?

Once you get to know someone then you can ask personal questions but I and most others object to these kinds of questions being asked by total strangers


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> @hollydolly what a traumatic event for your family
> There are no words are there....


what's more Pera, that of the many people who demanded to know the answer , one of them was my ex M-I-L


----------



## Ruby Rose (Feb 17, 2021)

Being asked over and over again whether you are having children or not (this being a personal matter between husband and wife)...if you will, is a form of abuse that has to be nipped in the bud even if it means losing a friendship which probably is not a friend...nosy Parker, more likely. Then again, if you have a sincere close friendship and this question is asked, I see no reason why you cannot reply and affirm your wishes that it is a closed subject.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 17, 2021)

bowmore said:


> On a grief recovery site, there was a section called "Stupid Things People Say". It was pages long!  The proper thing to say is, "I am sorry your loss", then shut up, because the next thing you say will be stupid.


I personally hate when someone says “I am sorry for your loss”.  I didn’t lose my children, they died.  Decades later, I still hate this saying.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 17, 2021)

The one that gets me riled up is when someone asks me what happened to your arms. They are all bruised and purple looking.
If you take blood thinners, then you know what I’m talking about. I refuse to wear long sleeves here in Florida.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 17, 2021)

Pappy said:


> The one that gets me riled up is when someone asks me what happened to your arms. They are all bruised and purple looking.
> If you take blood thinners, then you know what I’m talking about. I refuse to wear long sleeves here in Florida.


My wife takes blood thinners and she always ends up with a nasty looking bruise somewhere.  When I ask her about it, she doesn't know where she got it.  My concern in asking her is that I need to know if/when she is having trouble with balance.

Tony


----------



## Ruby Rose (Feb 17, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I personally hate when someone says “I am sorry for your loss”.  I didn’t lose my children, they died.  Decades later, I still hate this saying.


I have to share with you what happened to me in Germany. After my baby girl died (I was told when I was 7 months gone that she would die at birth...and she did. She was a Thalimonide baby) a group of four women (perfect strangers) came to my door...I had only been back home for a week. I believed, that seeing all my family was in Canada, they had come to soothe me or such but NO, they wished to know if any, how many limbs were missing. I was shocked to say the least! I did not answer these women, I merely slammed the door in their faces!


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Feb 17, 2021)

There are even more instances of people asking me similar dumb questions such as why I would purchase record albums of Beethoven or Sibelius or Vivaldi.  Why would I be reading the works of Herodotus, Plutarch, Santayana, or attending art exhibits of  the Impressionists, Hudson School,  Dada,  or Pre-Raphaelites. I am largely self taught and had some reading knowledge of Portuguese and Italian and could easily read Shakespearean works as written in his original folios  -- this would cause people to go into near shock as that was not thought possible for someone like me to be able to do. As a Hispanic all too often people have lower expectations of me so that when I posted my college and law school backgrounds in my resume', people at times demanded transcripts as proof that I actually went to these schools and was a honor student.   I could probably list more such instances of inappropriate expectations and questioning but you get the picture.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Feb 17, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> There are even more instances of people asking me similar dumb questions such as why I would purchase record albums of Beethoven or Sibelius or Vivaldi.  Why would I be reading the works of Herodotus, Plutarch, Santayana, or attending art exhibits of  the Impressionists, Hudson School,  Dada,  or Pre-Raphaelites. I am largely self taught and had some reading knowledge of Portuguese and Italian and could easily read Shakespearean works as written in his original folios  -- this would cause people to go into near shock as that was not thought possible for someone like me to be able to do. As a Hispanic all too often people have lower expectations of me so that when I posted my college and law school backgrounds in my resume', people at times demanded transcripts as proof that I actually went to these schools and was a honor student.   I could probably list more such instances of inappropriate expectations and questioning but you get the picture.


Wow...you sound somewhat like my son...he listens exclusively to Beethoven (nothing else if he can help it), reads mostly just Nicolaus of Cusa, etc.--he is well-read and is an autodidact. He drives me insane sometimes as he is prone to correct one...he says that since he likes to be corrected, he is just "doing unto others as he'd have done to him".


----------



## Ruby Rose (Feb 17, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I personally hate when someone says “I am sorry for your loss”.  I didn’t lose my children, they died.  Decades later, I still hate this saying.


The thing is with me nobody said they were sorry for my loss...there was no comfort to be had...I seemingly stood alone with my grief and was expected to carry on. The experience left me in good stead as it gave me strength for whatever was in the future for me...and it did. Sometimes, things are meant to be. I have three loving healthy children...can't ask for more than that.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 17, 2021)

Ruby Rose said:


> The thing is with me nobody said they were sorry for my loss...there was no comfort to be had...I seemingly stood alone with my grief and was expected to carry on. The experience left me in good stead as it gave me strength for whatever was in the future for me...and it did. Sometimes, things are meant to be. I have three loving healthy children...can't ask for more than that.


Ruby Rose, I'm terribly sorry for the loss of your precious child and the lack of support you received at the time.  It must have been a horrific, deeply sad time for you and your husband.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 17, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I endured the "are you going to have children?", and "are you going to have another baby?", which I put a stop to, by replying "I wish people would mind their own business and stop pressuring me!"


When I have been asked those sort of impertinent questions I answer with a backhanded insult, such as:
"Oh, I couldn't have babies, I have standards."

"Standards?"

"Of course, I couldn't possibly sleep with a grandmother!"


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 17, 2021)

This isn't an inappropriate question but a rather amusing one as it was a small child who asked me. I was in the supermarket one day and a little girl about five years old came and stood in front of me. She looked at me long and hard then bent down and looked under my chair. When she'd finished her examination she stood up again and asked "Where are you hiding your legs?" Her mother rushed over grabbed hold of her mumbled an apology and very red faced hurried away. I almost fell out of my chair laughing. If only her mother hadn't rushed her away I would have told her.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 17, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> So you mean that it's quite OK to approach a total stranger and ask them personal questions like how much do they earn or as in my case by someone I'd never seen before can you have sex?
> 
> Once you get to know someone then you can ask personal questions but I and most others object to these kinds of questions being asked by total strangers


No but I didn't know it was considered rude to ask someone if they were gonna have more kids. For us here that's considered normal conversation. I've had people ask me what I make. It's not that big of a deal I guess. Must just be me. *SMH*


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 17, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> No but I didn't know it was considered rude to ask someone if they were gonna have more kids. For us here that's considered normal conversation. I've had people ask me what I make. It's not that big of a deal I guess. Must just be me. *SMH*


It's the way the question is asked that can be insensitive. "Any thoughts on starting a family?" comes over far more considerate than: "When are you two going to start having kids?" Either way though, when asked about our childless state I always turned the child topic around and asked how their children are getting on.


----------



## win231 (Feb 17, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> This isn't an inappropriate question but a rather amusing one as it was a small child who asked me. I was in the supermarket one day and a little girl about five years old came and stood in front of me. She looked at me long and hard then bent down and looked under my chair. When she'd finished her examination she stood up again and asked "Where are you hiding your legs?" Her mother rushed over grabbed hold of her mumbled an apology and very red faced hurried away. I almost fell out of my chair laughing. If only her mother hadn't rushed her away I would have told her.


That's funny.  But some parents are not so funny; they're really stupid.
I remember this clearly, even though it was around 50 years ago.  I was in line at the DMV to renew my driver's license.  A woman in front of me had one arm that was very small - undeveloped, I guess & she was about 3 & a half feet tall.  A girl around 5 walked up to her & stared.   The woman smiled at her.  Then the child's mother came running up to her, grabbed her hand, yanked her away & started yelling, _"Get away from her;"_ like she could "catch" it from her. Everyone in line gave the mother dirty look.


----------



## win231 (Feb 18, 2021)

Years ago, a bank teller who often flirted with me asked me if a paycheck I was depositing was for full time or part time pay.  She probably wanted to know how much I made before getting involved with me.  I told her "I wouldn't want you to lose your job, so I suggest you don't ask a customer a question like that."


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 4, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> It's one thing to know but it's illegal here for any applicant to be denied employment based on discrimination of age, religion, race, etc. If the applicant files a complaint, the employer is investigated. If the investigation leads to a charge of discrimination, the employer faces losing their license and publicity. I suppose discrimination still happens because some people don't know they have a right to complain.



Concerning the age issue, the employer, at least under federal law, must have a minimum of 20 employees, plus it only applies to candidates 40 or older, and proving it is very difficult.

The employer won't loose their license though.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 4, 2021)

Ronni said:


> Inappropriate personal questions you’ve been asked?


Interesting, I think from years of working in jails / prisons I project a demeanor that discourages such personal questions.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 5, 2021)

Going way back, I was being interviewed for a job at a police department in Niagara Falls. I had already worked 12 years at DOJ in Toronto. The interviewer then asked "where were you born". I said "Canada", but knew where he was going with it. He said "What's your nationality". I said "Canadian". He finally stopped asking.

I have no problem answering a direct question, as to my racial background, but it is not relevant in a job interview.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Mar 5, 2021)

Ruby Rose said:


> Wow...you sound somewhat like my son...he listens exclusively to Beethoven (nothing else if he can help it), reads mostly just Nicolaus of Cusa, etc.--he is well-read and is an autodidact. He drives me insane sometimes as he is prone to correct one...he says that since he likes to be corrected, he is just "doing unto others as he'd have done to him".




Your post reminds me of the single most inappropriate question people have asked me when they see me reading Shakespeare or listening to Beethoven:  "are you trying to be white?"


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 5, 2021)

I really loathe the extremely personal line of questioning, as in...

"_Are you mortgage clear_"?
"_Do you owe money on your vehicle_"?

I've never once ventured into that dark area. That's just something I was taught from a young age to never ask anyone.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 5, 2021)

A comment from the other side of the fence.  This was about 30 years ago and I asked one of the pretty young ladies in the office what I thought was a perfectly innocent question.  I don't remember the actual question, but I still remember her answer,  She said "Buckeye, you'll die not knowing."

Kaboom!!!!!  Knocked me out.

And also, in the same office but a different young lady - my boss and I (both nerdy accountants) were using the copy machine when one of the young ladies walked to also make a copy.  She had some sort of elastic bandage on one knee, and my boss asked "How did you hurt your knee?"  She said:  "Kinky sex".

Nuked us both with 2 words.  We didn't know whether to **** or wind our watch, so we just mumbled and let her use the copy machine.....


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 5, 2021)

As well as inappropriate questions I get odd comments too. Once when I’d got off a plane someone said  ”You’ve got no legs!” I looked down and said ”Oh shit I’ve left them on the plane again.” End of stupid conversation


----------



## win231 (Mar 6, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> As well as inappropriate questions I get odd comments too. Once when I’d got off a plane someone said  ”You’ve got no legs!” I looked down and said ”Oh shit I’ve left them on the plane again.” End of stupid conversation


LOL.  Reminded me of the guy who was changing a flat tire.
Another guy walked by & asked, _"Tire go flat?"
"Nope," _he replied.  _"I was just driving along & the other 3 swelled up on me." _


----------



## StarSong (Mar 6, 2021)

win231 said:


> LOL.  Reminded me of the guy who was changing a flat tire.
> Another guy walked by & asked, _"Tire go flat?"
> "Nope," _he replied.  _"I was just driving along & the other 3 swelled up on me." _


That's part of Bill Engvall's "Here's your sign" comedy bit.  He's a riot and works clean.  Thanks for the reminder and the smile.


----------



## Wren (Mar 6, 2021)

People tend not to ask me personal questions but having a large scar across the top of my left arm a couple of times I’ve been asked, I just say “Oh I was stabbed”...that seems to stop them in their tracks.


----------



## Glowworm (May 7, 2021)

My girlfriend was outside waiting for me and had her white cane in her hand. Someone said to her. "Are you really blind because you don't look blind." She was totally devastated at how someone could say such an insensitive thing.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 7, 2021)

There is a questionnaire I always have to fill out for my doctor visits and there are some very silly, inappropriate questions.  One of them is what gender do you identify with?  Another is what is your ****** orientation?  Another is what is your ****** preference?  I want to ask them what on Earth does that matter to you or have to do with why I am seeing a doctor for diabetes and being overweight?


----------



## horseless carriage (May 7, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> My girlfriend was outside waiting for me and had her white cane in her hand. Someone said to her. "Are you really blind because you don't look blind." She was totally devastated at how someone could say such an insensitive thing.


That is a truly shocking thing to say to someone. But sadly, it doesn't surprise me, such is the kind of society that we live in today. It wouldn't surprise me if that rude person is the type to occupy the reserved for the disabled bay at the supermarket and elsewhere.


----------



## Glowworm (May 7, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> That is a truly shocking thing to say to someone. But sadly, it doesn't surprise me, such is the kind of society that we live in today. It wouldn't surprise me if that rude person is the type to occupy the reserved for the disabled bay at the supermarket and elsewhere.


I agree and yes I've had several run ins with people who think that laziness or stupidity are disabilities that qualify you for disabled parking


----------



## caroln (May 7, 2021)

When I've been asked a question I think is too personal, I just ask back, "why would you ask such a personal question?"  It really stops people in their tracks.  Or sometimes I just say, "that's on a need to know basis".  Usually that results in someone saying, oh, sorry...


----------



## garyt1957 (May 7, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Not _these days_, surely. At least in the US an employer can't ask about your religion.
> 
> I felt it was inappropriate for my back surgeon to ask me if I was sexually active. My expression must have spoken volumes because he rephrased the question: Would you characterize yourself as physically active?


 I could see a back surgeon asking about sex, I mean it is your back. My Dr. gave me instructions about sex when I had my hip replaced.


----------



## StarSong (May 7, 2021)

My transgender friend didn't do a full (genital) surgical conversion, but took hormones and looked every inch a man.  About ten years ago he was hospitalized and needed a catheter inserted... you can imagine the nurse's surprise to see this bearded, husky voiced man with lady parts down south.  The way he related the story was hilarious.  

He said the nurse was very cool about it.  

I can understand why certain doctors might ask gender questions.


----------



## peramangkelder (May 7, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> My girlfriend was outside waiting for me and had her white cane in her hand. Someone said to her. "Are you really blind because you don't look blind." She was totally devastated at how someone could say such an insensitive thing.


How horribly upsetting for your girlfriend but unfortunately some people do not think before they speak do they?
I hope she is feeling much better now


----------



## Glowworm (May 7, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> How horribly upsetting for your girlfriend but unfortunately some people do not think before they speak do they?
> I hope she is feeling much better now


Yes thanks, it was a while ago but it took her some time to get over it.


----------



## SetWave (May 7, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> There is a questionnaire I always have to fill out for my doctor visits and there are some very silly, inappropriate questions.  One of them is what gender do you identify with?  Another is what is your ****** orientation?  Another is what is your ****** preference?  I want to ask them what on Earth does that matter to you or have to do with why I am seeing a doctor for diabetes and being overweight?


I would suppose you can just refuse to answer.


----------



## chic (May 7, 2021)

Are you vaccinated yet.


----------



## Glowworm (May 7, 2021)

chic said:


> Are you vaccinated yet.
> 
> View attachment 163769


Where did you get hold of my picture?


----------



## win231 (May 7, 2021)

An older gentleman had an appointment to see a urologist. The waiting room was filled with patients. As he approached the receptionist's desk, he noticed that the receptionist was a large unfriendly woman who looked like a Sumo wrestler. He gave her his name.

In a very loud voice, the receptionist said, "YES, I HAVE YOUR NAME HERE; YOU WANT TO SEE THE DOCTOR ABOUT IMPOTENCE, RIGHT?"
All the patients in the waiting room turned to look at the very embarrassed man.
In an equally loud voice, he replied, “NO, I'VE COME TO INQUIRE ABOUT A SEX CHANGE SURGERY. BUT I DON'T WANT THE SAME DOCTOR THAT DID YOURS.”


----------



## LSWOTE (May 7, 2021)

As an atheist I have been asked "what's to stop you from going out and murdering people?"


----------



## Ruthanne (May 7, 2021)

SetWave said:


> I would suppose you can just refuse to answer.


I believe that is what I may have done last time I was asked these questions.


----------



## win231 (May 7, 2021)

LSWOTE said:


> As an atheist I have been asked "what's to stop you from going out and murdering people?"


As an atheist, I've been asked interesting questions before, but never one that stupid.  That one takes the cake.   

Speaking of religious, "God-Fearing people/murderers," here's one example:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_List


----------



## Della (May 7, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I have no problem answering a direct question, as to my racial background, but it is not relevant in a job interview.


Yesterday, while getting my second vaccine, I looked at the race question on the form and suddenly decided I was never, ever going to answer that question again. I see no good reason for it at all.  I don't even believe that humans are separated by races like dog breeds,  we just have varying physical characteristics depending on the climate where our most recent ancestors lived. Didn't we all begin in Africa?

So I checked "unknown" even though, the other day, my dermatologist commented on how unusually white my skin was.  Let them wonder.
-------------------------
I ran off and eloped when I was nineteen so everyone asked me if I was pregnant.  Nope.  Just young and very stupid.

A few months ago, I had a little boy turn around in church and ask me if I was a witch.  We all laughed.  I think it must be my hair (see avatar.)


----------



## SetWave (May 7, 2021)

"Do you know who I am???!!!???" To which one must answer, "No. Don't you remember?" 

Or the ever popular, "Who the F**K are you?"  Now, that's just getting overly personal.


----------



## oldman (May 7, 2021)

“Did you ever crash?”


----------



## win231 (May 7, 2021)

I've been asked some really stupid questions at job interviews:
_"What kind of car do you drive?"  _The interviewer explained that it has a lot to do with your personality.
_"Who do you idolize?"_
Although they're not allowed to ask, most have asked me how old I am.  Of course, if I didn't answer or objected, I wouldn't be called back.
I answered & joked, "I know....I don't look it," while straightening my hair."  The manager said, "You don't," & I always got hired when I handled it that way.


----------



## SetWave (May 7, 2021)

Whenever the boss asked, "What are you doing?" I would always answer, "Hell, I don't know." They loved me!


----------



## win231 (May 7, 2021)

I like, "Why do you want to work here?"
"Well.....uh.....I've always admired the Burger King chain."

"What were you paid at your previous job?"
"Uh.....guess why I left."


----------

